# ringneck dove help!



## amanda982 (Nov 18, 2008)

My mother has 2 ringneck doves. The female has been acting weird for awhile. For several weeks now the condition seems to have remained the same. The bird has been lethargic, but still able to fly up and down the levels in my mom's apartment, but mostly just sitting around puffed up with some trouble breathing. It seems as though the tongue and throat may be swollen. She seems like she's licking around her mouth trying to clear her throat a lot. I'm guessing infection of some kind, but there is no running nose, mucus, etc. She's still eating and drinking, just not much. 

Before this started she did crash into a door. My mom just moved so she wasn't familiar with the new place. It seems odd an injury would account for a swollen tongue, but I thought I would mention that.

Also, the other dove is fine. She did loose a cockatiel after the dove began showing these symptoms, but she was very old and seemed to die without any symptoms indicating she might be ill.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Amanda - Welcome to Pigeon Talk! 

I'm sure others with more experience will be along shortly but in the meantime can you check the dove's mouth and throat... see if there are any cheesy looking growths. Remember to check the top of the mouth as well. Also, do you detect any odor while your checking the throat and mouth. Has your Mom found an avian vet in her new neighborhood yet?

Have her eating/drinking habits changed. What about her poops - do they look different. If you could post a picture of the dove and/or her poops that may be helpful.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say get one of those heating pads for a small reptile cage right away, make a towel nest and sit her on it. Start by adding some collodial silver drops to her water, maybe place a few drops in her beak, and examine for further symptoms. At this point a puffy, lethargic dove with a swollen tongue could be anything. 
A few tests are needed to be sure how to help.


----------

